# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss Treatments >  Any WOMEN on Finasteride or Spironolactone?

## NJA82

Hello Everyone,

I'm trying to decide between starting 100mg of Spironolactone and 5mg of Finasteride. Both were offered to me as options for AGA. I'm 34 years old and permanent precautions have been taken to ensure I am done having children.

I have been experiencing rapid hair loss that is very noticeable in my temples and down my hairline to the tops of my ears. It has gone from me being the only person who noticed thinning to not being able to wear my hair up in a ponytail in 5 months. 

Please tell me all about your experience with either or both drug. Did you see improvement? How long did it take? Did you go through shedding, and if so, how long did it last and how much more hair did you loose? Any side effects? 

Thank you!

----------

